# [V] Mafia 2 (PS3), Riddick, Batman AA, Bioshock (PC), sonstiges



## Kreon (31. Oktober 2009)

*Update vom 19.03.11*


Zum *Verkauf *stehen:

*PS3*

Mafia 2 DLC ungenutzt, TOP Zustand
- 20,99 Euro - 

Tomb Raider Underworld, TOP Zustand, KEIN Platinum
- 9,99 -

*PC*

Bioshock, Zustand der Disk und des Steelcases sehr gut
- 10 Euro - 

Batman Arham Asylum, Zustand von Disk/Cover sehr gut, GfWL Account wird nicht mitgeliefert (=evtl. keine Trophäen möglich)
- 18 Euro -

Riddick Director's Cut, Zustand sehr gut
-5,50 Euro-

*je 3 Euro:*
Flatout - Zustand der Disc gut, Hülle mit starken Gebrauchsspuren
Splinter Cell 1
Dungeon Siege
Runaway 2
Tomb Raider Anniversary  - Grafikkartenbeilage
GTA 2 - nur im Jewel Case
Shogo Mobile Armor Division - nur im Jewel Case
Descent 2 - nur im Jewel Case


*alle Preise inkl. Versand *- Einwurf Einschreiben (versichert bis 20 Euro) für +1,60 Euro
Anfragen bitte per PN


*Tausch *wäre auch möglich. Ich *suche *für *PC*:


für *PS3*:
Castlevania



bereits verkauft:
Risen, Promo-DVD im Jewel Case, Zustand sehr gut - verkauft an Arctosa -
Mass Effect 2
Dirt 2 PC
Mass Effect
Prince of Persia - Trilogie
Sam & Max 
Book of unwritten tales 
Uncharted 2


----------



## Kreon (8. November 2009)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege und für PS3 Mirrors Edge*

Mirros Edge kam noch dazu!


----------



## Kreon (13. November 2009)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege und für PS3 Mirrors Edge*

Pure kam dazu


----------



## kiaro (14. November 2009)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege und für PS3 Mirrors Edge, Pure*

Tauschst du auch?


----------



## Kreon (14. November 2009)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege und für PS3 Mirrors Edge, Pure*

Tausch wäre auch möglich. Ich suche für PC:

     The book of unwritten tales
   Venetica


----------



## Kreon (15. November 2009)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege und für PS3 Mirrors Edge, Pure*

Prince of Persia und Motorstorm 1 für PS3 kamen noch dazu!


----------



## Kreon (17. November 2009)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege und für PS3 Mirrors Edge, Pure*

Battlestar Galactica kommt noch dazu!


----------



## Kreon (29. November 2009)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege und für PS3 Mirrors Edge, Pure*

Push

 James Bond DVDs kommen noch dazu!


----------



## Kreon (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege und für PS3 Mirrors Edge, Pure*

Liste aktualisiert, PS3 Spiele + James Bond DVDs sind verkauft.


----------



## TinoZeros (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege und für PS3 Mirrors Edge, Pure*

moin   ist die Risen Promo eine Vollversion?sorry kenn mich da nich so aus deswegen frag ich  ...suchst du zum tausch ausschliesslich Venetica für PC?mfg.


----------



## Kreon (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege und für PS3 Mirrors Edge, Pure*

Die Risen Promo Version entspricht komplett der normalen Vollversion, es wird lediglich auf eine Verpackung und das Handbuch verzichtet.


----------



## arctosa (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege und für PS3 Mirrors Edge, Pure*

Darf ich fregen wo du die Promo DVD her hast ? ^^
 Melde  auch mal mein Interesse an, würde da noch was am Preis gehen?


----------



## Kreon (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege und für PS3 Mirrors Edge, Pure*

Update: Risen verkauft an Arctosa


----------



## kiaro (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege für PC + DVDs (Battlestar Galac*

Würdest du Riddick gegen Bioshock tauschen?


----------



## Kreon (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege für PC + DVDs (Battlestar Galac*

Bioshock hab ich schon


----------



## Kreon (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege für PC + DVDs (Battlestar Galac*

Update: Space Siege verkauft


----------



## Kreon (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege für PC + DVDs (Battlestar Galac*

Update vom 01.01.10, siehe Startpost


----------



## Kreon (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege für PC + DVDs (Battlestar Galac*

Update 03.01.10

 Mass Effect, Sam & Max, Gothic 3 dazu


----------



## emrah (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege für PC + DVDs (Battlestar Galac*

Ich will fallout 3 haben,kann ich das überhaupt bei mir zocken wenns registriert wurde?Wie ist denn das


----------



## Kreon (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege für PC + DVDs (Battlestar Galac*

Du kannst einen Offline Games For Windows Live Account erstellen und das Spiel dann ganz normal spielen (inkl. Speichern).
 Wie es dann aber mit den Achievements aussieht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Kreon (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege für PC + DVDs (Battlestar Galac*

Dirt 2 ist weg


----------



## Kreon (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege für PC + DVDs (Battlestar Galac*

Update vom 15.01.10 im Startposting


----------



## Kreon (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege für PC + DVDs (Battlestar Galac*

Update vom 31.01.10

 Verkauf:
 Book of unwritten tales kommt noch dazu

 Suche:
 Runaway 3 Twist of fate


----------



## Kreon (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege für PC + DVDs (Battlestar Galac*

Update 06.02.10
 Uncharted 2 steht auch noch zum Verkauf


----------



## Kreon (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege für PC + DVDs (Battlestar Galac*

push alles noch zu haben
 Preise VHB!


----------



## Kreon (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege für PC + DVDs (Battlestar Galac*

Uncharted 2 und Book of unwritten tales sind verkauft


----------



## Kreon (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege für PC + DVDs (Battlestar Galac*

Uncharted 2 steht wieder zum Verkauf


----------



## Kreon (10. März 2010)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege für PC + DVDs (Battlestar Galac*

Blu Rays kommen noch dazu
 Update im Starposting


----------



## corffel (10. März 2010)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege für PC + DVDs (Battlestar Galac*

http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Private-Kleinanzeigen/V/T-Einge-Spiele-fuer-verschiedene-Konsolen/Pc-8572438.html?re=2

 Interesse an eines meiner Spiele ?? Hätte Interesse an Riddick.


----------



## Kreon (11. März 2010)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege für PC + DVDs (Battlestar Galac*

Nein, leider nichts dabei. Da musst du es mir wohl oder übel abkaufen müssen


----------



## Kreon (29. März 2010)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege für PC + DVDs (Battlestar Galac*

Heavy Rain kommt noch dazu


----------



## Kreon (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege und für PS3 Mirrors Edge*

Update 18.05.10

Runaway 3 steht noch zum Verkauf


----------



## Kreon (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege für PC + DVDs (Battlestar Galac*

Update 04.06.10:

Split Second (PS3) kommt noch dazu


----------



## Kreon (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege für PC + DVDs (Battlestar Galac*

zum Verkauf:
Pure
Saw 
GoW 1+2

Suche
Mass Effect 2

Startposting editiert!


----------



## Kreon (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege für PC + DVDs (Battlestar Galac*



Elmo1905 schrieb:


> Wieviel willst du denn für Split Second und Heavy Rain jeweils haben?


Diese Spiele biete ich nicht an. Update mit aktueller Liste immer im Startposting.


----------



## Kreon (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege und für PS3 Mirrors Edge, Pure*

Update: 
[V] Dantes Inferno


----------



## Kreon (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [V] Pure, Dantes Inferno, God of War, Saw (PS3), Riddick (PC) [S] Mass Effect 2*

Dirt 2 hinzugefügt


----------



## Kreon (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [V] God of War I-III, Pure, Dirt 2, (PS3), Riddick (PC)*

God of War III hinzugefügt


----------



## Kreon (19. August 2010)

*AW: [S] Dragon Age Origins engl. Sprachausgabe [V] Pure, (PS3), Riddick (PC)*

Update 19.08.10: Suche Dragon Age Origins (PC) mit engl. Sprachausgabe


----------



## Kreon (22. August 2010)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege für PC + DVDs (Battlestar Galac*

Update vom 22.08.10 im Startpost
Mass Effect 2 steht nun zum Verkauf


----------



## Adamanthul (28. August 2010)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege für PC + DVDs (Battlestar Galac*

Was sagst du zu 20 € für Mass Effect 2 inkl. ?


----------



## Kreon (29. August 2010)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege für PC + DVDs (Battlestar Galac*



Adamanthul schrieb:


> Was sagst du zu 20 € für Mass Effect 2 inkl. ?


Hallo, 
Mass Effect 2 wurde kurz zuvor schon verkauft, sorry.
Neues Update im 1. Post.


----------



## Kreon (14. November 2010)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege für PC + DVDs (Battlestar Galac*

Update im Startposting:

[V]
Resident Evil 5 (PS3)
Batman AA (PC)
Bioshock (PC)


Mafia 2
Darksiders
Red Dead Redemption
Alpha Protocol
Monopoly Streets
uvm.


----------



## Kreon (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege und für PS3 Mirrors Edge*

Update mit Dead Space und Red Dead Redemption für PS3


----------



## newdesignsucks (1. März 2011)

*AW: [V] Dead Space, Red Dead Redemption (PS3), Riddick, Batman AA, Bioshock (PC)*

Hiho ich hätte Interesse an:

Je 3 Euro:
Runaway 2
Shogo Mobile Armor Division - nur im Jewel Case


Schick mir eine Preis per PN plz da bei den 3 Euro ja jeweisl Porto incl. ist, tauscht Du auch? Wenn etwas von Interesse ist kannst Du es ja angeben.

http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Allgemeines-81/Private-Kleinanzeigen-21/S-V-TUPDATE230211-Fallout-3-GOTY-22Euro-UVM-im-Preis-gesenkt-8567140/?c=12


----------



## Kreon (3. März 2011)

*AW: [V] Dead Space, Red Dead Redemption (PS3), Riddick, Batman AA, Bioshock (PC)*



newdesignsucks schrieb:


> Schick mir eine Preis per PN plz da bei den 3 Euro ja jeweisl Porto incl. ist, tauscht Du auch? Wenn etwas von Interesse ist kannst Du es ja angeben.
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Allgemeines-81/Private-Kleinanzeigen-21/S-V-TUPDATE230211-Fallout-3-GOTY-22Euro-UVM-im-Preis-gesenkt-8567140/?c=12


PN ist schon vor 2 Tagen raus, besteht noch Interesse?


----------



## Kreon (18. März 2011)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege und für PS3 Mirrors Edge*

Mafia 2 (PS3) zum Verkauf hinzugefügt


----------



## Kreon (19. März 2011)

*AW: [V] Crysis, Riddick Director\'s Cut, Space Siege und für PS3 Mirrors Edge*

Tomb Raider Underworld, TOP Zustand, KEIN Platinum
- 9,99 -

Hinzugefügt!


----------

